# HP Pavillion dv5000 Sound Issues :'(



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys first time forum user 

Anyway, i have never had this kind of problem before.

I turned on my computer this morning and i have no sound at all.... mu computer is not muted, and when i go into, "sounds, speech, and audio devices" it says, "no audio devices"....... any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

Dux


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: No Sound?*

plz guys really need this sorting out asap


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Sound?*

are we talking about on-board sound or an add in card ? what card is it and what have you tried so far?


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: No Sound?*

i have never changed any hardware components of my laptop so its the onboard sound i guess


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Sound?*

Thanks for letting us know that your Puter is in fact a laptop .. these little things all help us to understand what type of problem we are looking at ..

How old is your laptop ? what make and model is it ? Have you been into BIOS recently ? Have you checked to sdee if the BIOS has been corrupted and listed your Sound as disabled?


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: No Sound?*

Sorry for not saying it is a laptop 

Sorry but I don't know how old it is, i would guess approx 1 year. It is an HP Pavillion dv5000. Nope i've not been into BIOS and i dont know how to check to see if it is corrupted.

TY for help so far


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to the fact that you double posted and this thread being merged from the other thread that I was responding to .. I just lost a nice little reply that I had written .. please don't double post just because no-one was around to answer immediately .. everything takes time .. and we don't have enough of it ..

as to your problem .. 
you will have to read your handbook to see how to enter BIOS .. locate the page in the manual that explains where the sound settings are, chec to see if it is enabled or disabled if it's not enabled , enable it , exit by pressing the appropriate keys as explained in your handbook .. make sure that you save settings whether you saved anything or not ..

also check that windows hasn't inadvertently disabled the device by using the add new hardware option in the control panel .. re-install if necessary


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry i posted in two places becuase i was unsure which forum it should go in, therefore in the event that one of them was deleted, i would have more replies in the other one.....

Sorry admins


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

went into bios and couldnt find sound settings 

Add hardware= no results :'(

THakns for try though <3


----------



## duckmeister (Jun 17, 2007)

***b.u.m.p***


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

Had the same problem with my Gateway VTX 400. I reinstalled the drivers and even formatted and reinstalled everything. No sound. 

I took out the 2 yr. extended warranty so I got into a chat session with one of their techs. She got on my system and 10 minutes later she said to send it in.

They had to replace the motherboard to get the sound back. My cost for shipping, insurance and the box was $44 both ways.

I would try reinstalling the sound drivers first.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Re-installing the sound drivers won't help if the BIOS isn't acknowledging that there is sound on board .. 

go back into BIOS and make sure that you travel down the pages to the "unseen" portions of screen .. I fell foul of that just recently with this PC I am using now .. the sound option was listed off screen .. and I hadn't noticed it .. I was looking for new BIOS on a Motherboard that seems to be OEM until by accident (as always looking for something else) I went farther down one screen than was normal and found the sound setting disabled ... but a few months after realising that I had no "on board" sound and fitted a NEW sound card to fix it.


----------

